# free 5X orange



## dirrdee (Apr 14, 2012)

SMR has a special spend $75 get a 16 oz. bottle of 5X Orange EO free, no coupon code needed, its good for all orders.


----------



## moosie (Apr 14, 2012)

I got that email today, I'm super tempted, thats a lot of EO!


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was trying to justify ordering but dont really need anything from them right now...I hate missing a sale...lol


----------



## FOhoarder (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you know when it ends?


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 15, 2012)

According to the website, April 23 is the end date on the 5x orange.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know SMR...what does it stand for?


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 16, 2012)

SMR is soap-making-resource.com


----------

